# north plainfield, truck is iching for snow



## jersey250 (Dec 8, 2006)

A 2003 ford f250 with a meyers 7.5 and a healthy driver with a good shovel arm. Not a plowing guru but I be eager to help and learn, even if it takes all night wesport


----------

